
The Teflon Toxin Part 3: How DuPont Slipped Past the EPA - thisjustinm
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/08/20/teflon-toxin-dupont-slipped-past-epa/
======
sitkack

            In October 1996, after the regional office of the EPA 
        began investigating a complaint about one of the company’s 
        landfills, Eli McCoy, the director of the West Virginia 
        DEP, allegedly sent the company a document “to aid DuPont 
        in diffusing any potential enforcement action,” as Bilott 
        put it in a letter to the EPA. After a few weeks of 
        negotiation, the West Virginia DEP signed off on a consent 
        decree, in exchange for a mere $200,000 penalty and minor 
        upgrades from DuPont. McCoy then went to work for a 
        consulting firm DuPont hired to help it comply with that 
        agreement.
    

It just gets more depressing from there. I am only 75% the way through and
find it hard to finish.

------
hanniabu
I fucking hate these big business chemical corporations. Literally no care in
the world for their employees, customers, or the environment.

~~~
stinos
It is truly saddening to see what money, and wanting to have more of it, can
to do people. How empty is a life when all there is to it is that?

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10045156)

------
j_s
I am interested in what replacement chemicals have been chosen because I'm
wondering if they will have the same problems.

